# WTB Certina Ds3 1000m reissue.



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

*WTB Certina Ds3 1000m reissue.*


View Advert


WTB Certina Ds3 1000m reissue.

Ty




*Advertiser*




bry1975



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£650.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

